# Synchronisation Ipod avec plusieurs PC



## xavax (7 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais m'acheter un ipod nano 8go mais je ne comprend pas bien le fonctionnement de la synchronisation. J'ai 2 PC et on m'a dit que l'on ne pouvait pas l'utiliser sur les 2 car il y a une protection. 
De plus je voudrais savoir s'il est obligatoire d'installer itunes.

Merci pour tous les renseignements.


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2008)

Utilisation d'iTunes... OUI

Synchroniser avec 2 PC, il faut choisir une synchronisation manuelle de la bibliothèque musicale et glisser les titres que l'on souhaite avoir sur l'iPOD à la main depuis un pC puis depuis l'autre

Ceci permet d'avoir sur l'iPOD des titres venant de 2 PC différents (ou plus) . Par contre, ma musique contenue sur l'iPOD ne peut pas être passée d'un PC à l'autre.


----------

